# منظومة الكليــــــــة الصناعيــــــــة ... Artificial Kidney System



## حسنين علي موسى (15 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الكليــــــــــــــــــة الصناعيــــــــــــــــة

ضمن تغطيتي المتواصلة لموضوع تصميم الأعضاء الصناعية ... سأتكلم هذه المرة عن عضو صناعي أخر لا يقل أهمية عن باقي الأعضاء الأخرى .... حيث تستفاد منه نسبة مهمة من الأشخاص المرضى لأدامة حياتهم ... هذا العضو هو الكلية الصناعية .... فبإلإضافة لما تم طرحه سابقاً ضمن هذا المنتدى حول هذا الموضوع ... ساحاول تقديم معلومات جديدة ومهمة لم يتم التطرق لها سابقاً ... خصوصاً ما يتعلق منها بالتصميم الهندسي وميكانيكية العمل ووحدات السيطرة و المراقبة ووسائل التحكم و الأمان التي تتألف منها منظومة الكلية الصناعية ......

يحمل الإنسان كليتين Kidneys تقع كل واحدة على الجنب خلف البطن تحت الحجاب الذي يفصل ما بين الصدر والبطن، لونهما أحمر بني، وشكلهما يشبه حبة الفاصوليا• يبلغ طول كل كلية حوالي 10 سم وعرضها 5 سم ويقارب سمكها 1.5 سم• الوظيفة الأساسية للكلية هي تصفية الدم وطرح المواد الكيمياوية الزائدة والسموم وبعض الأملاح المعدنية والماء وهذا بفضل تركيبتها المعقدة التي تحتوي على مئات الآلاف من الوحدات التشريحية و الوظيفية التي تسمى بالنفرون Nephron التي تضمن هذه الوظيفة الحيوية ، أي تصفية وتكوين البول الذي تفرزه عبر قنوات إلى الحويضة ثم عبرالحالبين Ureters إلى المثانة Bladder ثم عبرالإحليل Urethra إلى خارج الجسم• يتكون النفرون من تركيب قمعي الشكل يسمى محفظة بومان Bowman's Capsule التي يتم فيها إمتصاص المواد النافعة من الدم كالكلوكوز و الأحماض الأمينية و الفيتامينات و الهرمونات ... تتمركز بداخل المحفظة شبكة كثيفة من الأوعية الدموية الشعرية تسمى بالكبيبة Glomeruluar .... ومن ثم يستمر بالأنحناء عدة إنحناءات بأتجاه الأسفل حتى يصب في النبيب الجامع Collecting Tubule الذي يقوم بجمع البول المترشح من الدم ليصب في حوض الكلية ومن ثم إلى الحالبين و المثانة فيما بعد ... يدخل الدم الكلية عن طريق الشريان الكلوي Renal Artery حيث تتم تصفيته من الفضلات النيتروجينية و الأملاح الزائدة و الماء ليخرج بعدها نقياً منها بواسطة الوريد الكلوي Renal Vein الذي يلتقي بالوريد الأجوف الأسفل الذي يحمل الدم إلى القلب ضمن الدورة الدموية ... 

عندما تضطرب هذه الوظيفة يصبح الدم يمرعلى الكلية دون أن يصفى ، فيحمل معه هذه المواد الفاسدة إلى الأنسجة التي تتأثر شيئا فشيئا حتى تصبح مريضة• يمكن تقييم وظيفة الكلية إن كانت سليمة أم لا بفضل التحاليل الدموية والبولية والأشعة وغيرها .... إن أكثر الأسباب التي تضر بوظيفة الكلية هي الأمراض المعدية ، التسممات ، وجود الحصى ، الأورام ، التهاب الكلية ووحداتها، إتلاف الأوعية الدموية على مستوى الكلية .... من الممكن أن تصاب الكلية أو الكليتين في آن واحد بعدد من الأمراض منها الالتهاب الحاد أحيانا أو المزمن أحيانا أخرى الذي يمثل إتلاف الوحدات المصفية للدم والذي يحتاج إلى التشخيص الباكر والمعالجة السريعة حتى لا يتطور إلى تدمير شامل لكل الوحدات وظهور العجز الكلوي Renal Failure•

إن الوظيفة الرئيسية للكلى هى التخلص من الأملاح و المواد الضارة بالجسم مثل اليوريا و الكريتاينين وغيرها من الفضلات الناتجة عن العمليات الأيضية التي يقوم بها جسم الإنسان للقيام بفعالياته الحيوية حيث يتم طرحها خارج الجسم عن طريق البول ... و لهذا فمريض الفشل الكلوى لا تستطيع كليته بالقيام بهذه الوظيفة فتترسب هذه المواد الضارة بجسمه و بالطبع فى الدم بأعتباره الذى يحمل هذة المواد من كل خلايا الجسم لتذهب للكلى حتى يتم تنقيتها ثم يعود الدم بعد تنقيته ليعيد دورته فى الجسم و هكذا و فى حالة الفشل الكلى عندما يذهب الدم للكلى فإنه يعود دون تنقية و لذلك يجب التخلص من هذه المواد السامة.

يتجه مرضى الفشل الكلوي غلى عمليات زرع الكلى Kidney Transplantation بالبحث عن متبرع مناسب Donor لإعطاء كليته إلى المريض كتعويض عن كليته المصابة ..... وعلى الرغم من نجاح هذا الأسلوب إلا إنه يواجه العديد من الصعوبات تتعلق برفض جسم المريض للعضو الجديد ومدى تطابق الأنسجة وتاثيره فيما بعد على مناعة الجسم Tissue Rejection and Immuno-suppression ...
لذلك ظهر أسلوب الكلية الصناعية ... لمعالجة بعض مرضى الفشل الكلوي ممن لا يحالفهم الحظ في الحصول متبرع مناسب في الوقت المناسب .... حيث يلجأ المرضى لطريقة الغسيل الكلوي Kidney Dialysis أو ما يصطلح عليه بالديلزة الدموية Haemodialysis باستخدام منظومة متخصصة يشابه عملها عمل الكلية الطبيعية .... تقوم هذه المنظومة بتصفية الدم الداخل للجهاز عن طريق الشريان Artery و من ثم يعود إلى الجسم ، بعد تنقيته ، عن طريق الوريد Vein ...

تتالف منظومة الديلزة الدموية Haemodialysis System من عدة وحدات متخصصة ... أهم هذه الوحدات هو المنقي Dialyzer حيث تتم من خلاله عملية الديلزة وفق مبدأ علمي معروف هو مبدأ ظاهرة الإنتشار Diffusion و هو عملية انتقال الجزيئات من المحلول الأكثر تركيزا الى المحلول الأقل تركيزا فتتم عملية انتقال الفضلات و المواد الضارة الأخرى من دم المريض إلى محلول الديلزة Dialysate عبر هذا المنقى .... الذى هو عبارة عن غشاء إختياري النفاذية Semi-permeable Membrane يسمح بمرور المواد النافعة كالأملاح والكلوكوز والأيونات والماء بينما يمنع مررور المواد النيتروجينية الضارة و كريات الدم و البروتينات ... من هنا جاءت صفة اختياري النفاذية لهذا الغشاء ... توجد هناك ثلاثة تصميمات من المنقى المستخدمة ضمن منظومة الديلزة ..... المنقي الملف – Coil Dialyzer ، المنقي المسطح – Parallel Plate Dialyzer و المنقي المنبب - Hollow fiber Dialyzer وهو النوع الأكثر إستخداماً في عميات الغسيل الدموي و يتكون من أكثر من 3000 أنبوبة دقيقة ذات قطر صغير جدا جدا جدا يكاد يكون 1/1000 و هو شبه نفاذ ...يوجد فى هذا المنقى 4 فتحات اثنين مدخل و اثنين مخرج حيث يوجد اثنان لدخول و خروج الدم و اثنان لدخول و خروج محلول الديلزة بحيث يكون اتجاه حركة الدم بعكس اتجاه حركة المحلول فى المنقى لكى يتم التبادل بسهولة…. وبموجب إختلاف تراكيز المواد عبر طرفي غشاء المنقي Concentration Gradient –فعلى سبيل المثال إذا أردنا التخلص من أملاح اليوريا الموجودة فى الدم ... نجعل تركيز هذه الأملاح فى محلول الديلزة يساوى صفر لذلك عند مرور الدم داخل المنقي عبر الغشاء شبة نفاذ فى نفس الوقت الذى يمر فيه المحلول بعكس الاتجاه فيتم إنتقال الأملاح من الدم الى المحلول ..... اما بالنسبة لنتقال الماء عبر الغشاء الشبه نفاذ فيتم وفق مبدأ أختلاف الضغط الاسموزي Pressure Gradient عبر طرفي المنقي ، أي بين الدم و محلول الديلزة ومما سيؤثر بشكل فعال على عملية الترشيح Ultrafiltration و هكذا تتم تصفية دم المريض وغعادته مرة ثانية للجسم.

أن عملية الديلزة الدموية تتم عن طريق إدخال قسطرة في الشريان تنقل الدم إلى المنقي الذي يكون موصل بجهاز يعمل لضخ الدم من الجسم ليقوم بتنقيته وضخه إلى الجسم مرة أخرى. عن طرق الوريد .... وهي عملية تستغرق في الجلسة الواحدة ما بين 3-5 ساعات تعتمد على وزن الإنسان ونسبة الفشل الكلوي ونسبة السموم المطلوب تخليصها حيث قد يحتاج المريض إلى زيارة وحدة الغسيل الدموي 2-3 مرات أسبوعياً لهذا الغرض.
من هذا نستنتج إن منظومة الغسيل الدموي تتألف ايضاً من مضخات متخصصة Pump تختلف في تصميمها بأختلاف الوظيفة التي تقوم بها ... فمثلاً مضخات الدم Blood Pumps تعمل على سحب الدم من المريض ثم تضخه الى المنظومة ليمر عبر المنقى ليتم تنقية الدم من المواد الضارة ثم يعود الدم بعد تنقيته الى المريض .... و يتم سحب الدم من المريض عن طريق وصلة الشريان ويعود عن طريق وصلة الوريد. يتم تزويد كل مضخة من هذه المضخات بعدد من وسائل التحكم و الأمان كالصمامات Valves وعدادات لقياس ضغط الدم الخارج و الداخل لجسم المريض – Pressure Strain Gauges حيث يجب أن تجري العملية تحت ضغط دم محدد – لتنظيم عملية جريان الدم خلال المنظومة من دون تعريض حياة المريض لأي خطر ... وفي حالة حصول أي خلل في عمل هذه الوحدات يتم إرسال إشارة إنذار Alarm لإتخاذ أجراء مناسب لحماية المريض.

مضخة الإمداد Proportioning Pumpوالتي توجد أسفل الخزان الرئيسى و تقوم بوظيفتان الأولى هى تقليب مكونات محلول الديلزة وخلطها وفق نسبة محددة (35 : 1 / ماء : باقي المكونات) أما الوظيفة الثانية فهى إمداد الإناء الذي تتم فيه عملية الديلزة بالمحلول .. كما يوجد فى الوصلة ما بين هذه المضخة و الخزان جهاز لقياس سرعة جريان المحلول – Flowmeter .... إضافة لتلك المضخة ... هنالك مضخة لتصريف المحلول الملوث ( بعد التنقية ) Drain Pump و توجد أسفل الخزان الرئيسى ... وهنالك العديد من الوحدات المسؤولة عن فحص درجة حرارة محلول الديلزة وتركيزه وذلك قبل إجراء عملية الديلزة .... حيث يتم استخدام الثرميستور Thermistor لقياس درجة حرارة المحلول والتي يجب ان تكون محددة ( 37 - 42°) وفق درجة حرارة الجسم ... في حالة إنخفاض درجة حرارة المحلول عن المعدل الطبيعي يتم سحبه وتمريره على سخان Heater ليرفع حرارته إلى الدرجة المطلوبة.

أما بالنسبة لتركيز المحلول فيتم قياسها بواسطة خلية الكتروكيميائية Conductivity Cell لتحديد نسبة مكونات المحلول وتحليل الألكترولات الزائدة لتتحول غلى إشارة كهربائية يمكن قياسها ....
من المشاكل المهمة التي قد تحصل خلال عملية الديلزة هي مشكلة تسرب الدم Blood Leak والتي من الممكن التنبه لها وكشفها عن طريق الإستفادة من تقنية الكتروضوئية Photoelectric Technique 
بأستخدام مصدر ضوئي صغير أو LED مع عدسة لامة تستقبل الأشعة الضوية الصادرة من المصدربأتجاه المحلول الشفاف الذي يجب أن يسمح بمرور الضوء من خلاله في حالة عدم وجود أي تسريب للدم .... أما عندما يحدث تسريب للدم فى المحلول فانه يتغير لونه الشفاف وبالتالى يحجب الضوء عن العدسة فترسل اشارة لدائرة الإنذار...... كما إن هنالك مشكلة خطيرة أخرى هي مشكلة وجود فقاعات الهواء Air Bubbles داخل الأنابيب الناقلة للدم ( المنقى ) الداخل إلى جسم المريض ... حيث يتم الإستفادة هذه المرة من تقنية الأمواج فوق الصوتية Ultrasonic Technique لكشف هذه الفقاعات قبل مرورها إلى داخل جسم المريض مما سيشكل خطراً على حياته.

ان منظومة الكلية الصناعية من المنظومات الطبية الهامة جداً لنها في تماس مباشر مع حياة الأنسان ... لذلك فأنه لابد من الحذر الشديد عند تصميم أو إستخدام مثل هذه الأجهزة ... وهذا يتضح بشكل كبير في وسائل التحكم و الأمان التي تزود بها مثل هذه الأنظمة والتي تتحكم بعمل كل جزء فيها سواء للمضخات أو صمامات الصرف أو العدادات وغيرها. 

هنالك طريقة أخرى من طرق الديلزة او الغسيل الكلوي هي الديلزة الصفاقية ( البريتونية ) Peritoneal Dialysis ... التي تعمل تقريباً وفق نفس مبدأ عمل الديلزة الدموية .... ولكن يلجأ إليها المرضى لما تتيحه من حرية للمريض بدلا من الالتزام بالزيارات المتكررة الأسبوعية لوحدات الغسيل الدموي.

تتم العملية عن طريق إدخال قسطرة Catheter داخل الغشاء البروتوني المبطن لجدار البطن ، بحيث يستقر أحد أطراف القسطرة في التجويف البطني فيما يوصل الطرف الآخر خارج الجسم بأنبوب ينقسم إلى طرفين أحدهما موصل بمحلول الديلزة Dialysate والطرف الآخر موصل بمجرى التصريف .Drain 

حيث سيتدفق المحلول داخل التجويف البطني وهو الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى تغيرات فيزيائية للغشاء تسمح بتنقية الدم والسوائل الزائدة بطريقة غير مباشرة ، أيضاً بالإعتماد على ظاهرة الأنتشار وأختلاف التراكيز والضغط الأسموسي ، ويماثل ذلك عمل الكلية في الجسم حيث سيعمل غشاء البريتون عمل المنقي في منظومة الديلزة الدموية Haemodialysis System ولكن كمرشح طبيعي Natural Filter ، ويقوم المريض بتعليق محلول الديلزة وتستغرق عملية التنقية 10-20 دقيقة فقط.
تمتاز هذه الطريقة عن الديلزة الدموية بعدم حاجتها إلى تجهيزات تقنية معقدة ومكلفة ، مما سيؤثرسلباً على الدقة المرجوة فبها ، بالإضافة إلى سهولة أجرائها وإمكانية إقامتها في أماكن أقل تجهيزاً ويمكن لممرضة واحدة الإشراف على 15- 20 مريض في وقت واحد ….لكن تبقى مشكلة امكانية تعرض المريض للصابة بالألتهابات المعدية عالية جداً علاوة على فقدان المريض لنسبة مهمة من دمه في كل عملية ديلزة مما يستلزم تعويضها ...... 

الرابط التالي : http://www.fileupyours.com/files/30328/Artificial Kidney.pps يتضمن محاضرة Power Point تشمل العديد من المعلومات و المرتسمات والتفاصيل الخاصة بمنظومة الكلية الصناعية .... 

ومن الله التوفيق ....... السلام عليكم

م . حـــســـــــــــــــنـــيـــن العــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## eng_mohand (16 مارس 2007)

اخي الكريم حسنين , اختيارك لمواضيعك ليس فقط بالشيء الرائع ,ولكن شرحك لمواضيعك اكثر من رائعه جزاك الله كل خير .وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 مارس 2007)

الأخ العزيز حسنين.
تحية طيبة .

ما اروعك وما اروع جهودك , لك كل التقدير والمحبة .

انجاز رائع اتمنى لك الموفقية . 

جزاك الله الف خير .

البغدادي


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (16 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا استاذ حسنين ... موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## belal-alsharaa (17 مارس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي حسنين و إن شاء الله رح بزودك بالموضع باللغة الإنكليزية.......
:5:


----------



## alshreka (22 مارس 2007)

*أخ حسين شكرا*

أخ حسين شكرا على مواضيعك القيمه... أنا حاليا أدرس دكتوراه في الهندسة الطبية و راح أكتب الرسالة عن Spine . أتمنى لو أحصل علي أل***** بتاعك ... أو أرسلي علي *****ي alshreka*********** 
شكرا 
محمد الرشيدي


----------



## تورنيدو (2 أبريل 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جنتلمان القاهره (7 أبريل 2007)

ممتاااااااااااااااااز


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (13 أبريل 2007)

زملائي الأعزاء ...... جزيل شكري و تقديري لكل كلماتكم الرقيقة و الرائعة .... بارك الله فيكم


----------



## amod (13 أبريل 2007)

انت انسان اكثر من رائع 
والشرح اجى في وقته
جزاااااك الله خير


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (18 أبريل 2007)

اخي العزيز ... محمد الرشيدي

إن موضوع رسالتك قيم ومهم في نفس الوقت ..... أتمنى لك التوفيق في تكملة رسالة الدكتوراة إن شاء الله ..... حاولت أن أراسلك على العنوان الذي ذكرته ... ولكن للأسف بدون جدوى .... من الممكن أن تراسلني على عنواني الألكتروني المثبت في المنتدى ..... وأنا مستعد لتقديم أية مساعدة ممكنة لك يا اخي العزيز ..... وبالتوفيق مرة ثانية ....

م. حـــســــــــــــــــنــيــن العــــــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## alshreka (16 مايو 2007)

brother hassanin.
this is my email.. alshreka***********


----------



## alshreka (16 مايو 2007)

brother hassanin 
this is my email address alshreka at yahoo com


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (7 أغسطس 2007)

Very thanks for your file to Artifical eyes and artifical Kidney


----------



## شبارجل (27 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ العزيز 

حسنين علي موسى 

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع والشرح الاروع والبور بوينت المتعوب عليه
اسأل الله ان يجريك خيرا على ما تقوم به


----------



## mtc.eng (28 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## tigersking007 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور يا اخ حسنين


----------



## خالد بوارشي (27 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية على المجهود الواضح


----------



## حسين شفيق قاسم (31 ديسمبر 2007)

معلومات مفيدة جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بشارالنجار (31 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (1 يناير 2008)

شكرا على هالموضوع الجميل وننتظر المزيد عن هذه المنظومة الربانيه الرائعة

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حسين شفيق قاسم (1 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاكم الله خيرا وأمدكم من واسع علمه


----------



## المسلم84 (24 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير وشكرااا....


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

حسنين علي موسى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الكليــــــــــــــــــة الصناعيــــــــــــــــة
> 
> ...



موضوع اكثر من رائع 
بس لينك البور بوينت لا يعمل 
وشكراااا


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (14 يوليو 2008)

عزيزي المهندس بليكس ... أشكرك جداً على مرورك .. وأعتذر عن عدم عمل الرابط الموجود ... إليكم الرابط التالي ... والذي أتمنى أن يفي بالمطلوب إن شاء الله

http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/Artificial Kidney.pps

م. حــســــــــــنــيــن العـــراقـــــــــــــــي


----------



## المهندس بلكس (18 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جدا اخي حسين على اهتمامك بمواضيعك طوال الوقت


----------



## mustafa 2008 (28 أغسطس 2008)

اخي العزيز
نحن بصدد انشاء مركز للغسيل الكلوي في مجمع الهدى الاسلامي بقرية صهرجت الصغرى اجا دقهلية ولا نعرف من اين نشتري الاجهزة برجاء ارسال التفاصيل للاهمية على الميل
huda2afaf***********


----------



## زهرة القمر (29 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع اكثر من رائع استاذ حسنين بارك الله فيك مواضيعك قيمة جدا ومفيدة وبصراحة اتمنى اعمل رسالة الماجستير بموضوع artifical kidney &hemodaylasisاو modeling of kidney واتمنى ان تنصحني بهذا الموضوع لان حضرتك خبرة واكثر معرفة منا بهذا الامر ولك مني كامل الاحترام والتقدير
م.زهرة القمر


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (10 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخ حسنين
موضوع جميل و شرح وافي


----------



## الق (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااا"


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور بس الملف غير موجود على الرابط


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (6 نوفمبر 2008)

عزيزتي المهندسة الطبية ... شكراً جزيلاً على مرورك الكريم ... وأعتذر عن عدم عمل الرابط الموجود ... جربي الرابط القادم ... وإن شاء الله ستجدين مايفيدك وينفعك حول الموضوع ...

http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/Artificial Kidney.pps

بالتوفيق ........

م. حـســــــــــــــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر على الرابط وعلى اهتمامك وعلى فكرة موضيعك مميزة ورائعة


----------



## therarocky (4 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## عبد الله البرزاوي (4 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أنا بصراحة عاجز عن الشكر


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخي وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## maea (6 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله كل خير
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وزادك علم ومعرفه


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (22 يونيو 2009)

أشكرك أخي حسنين على إبداعاتك المتجددة فأنت بحق مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدع


----------



## وفاء جمال (1 أغسطس 2009)

مساء الخير مهندس حسنين موضوعك كتير حلو ومفيد وانا بعمل تحليل لطريقة عمل الكليه الاصطناعيه كنظام حاسوب اني بتمنا اذا ما فيها ازعاج تزودنا بطرييقة عملها كمخطط وبكون شاكره الك كثير


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الشرح العربي الوافي
*مشكوووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (26 أغسطس 2009)

اشكرك على المعلومات التي لفتت انتباهي من قبل و اكدتها هنا تحياتي


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (26 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا على الطرح و عندي سؤال اذا ممكن ما هي انواع او عمليات غسيل الكلى مع شرح مفصل لو سمحت وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (27 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ العزيز ... أحسن مهندس طبي ... شكراً جزيلاً لمروركم الكريم وكلماتكم الطيبة ... 

توجد هنالك طريقتين رئيسيتين لعملية الغسيل الكلوي أو الديلزة ... هما : الديلزة الدموية - Haemodialysis ... وهي الأكثر إستخداماً ، وتتم عن طريق إدخال قسطرة في الشريان تنقل الدم إلى المنقي Dialyzer الذي يكون موصل بجهاز يعمل لضخ الدم من الجسم ليقوم بتنقيته وضخه إلى الجسم مرة أخرى. عن طرق الوريد .... وهي عملية تستغرق في الجلسة الواحدة ما بين 3-5 ساعات تعتمد على وزن الإنسان ونسبة الفشل الكلوي ونسبة السموم المطلوب تخليصها ... وكذلك إعتماداً على نوع المنقي المستخدم ... حيث قد يحتاج المريض إلى زيارة وحدة الغسيل الدموي 2-3 مرات أسبوعياً لهذا الغرض ... ويوجد توضيح تفصيلي للمنظومة المستخدمة لهذة الطريقة سواء في الشرح المقدم أو الرابط الموجود بالصفحة الأولى من الموضوع ...

الطريقة الثانية للغسيل الكلوي هي الديلزة الصفاقية ( البريتونية ) Peritoneal Dialysis ... التي تعمل تقريباً وفق نفس مبدأ عمل الديلزة الدموية تقريباً .... حيث تتم العملية عن طريق إدخال قسطرة Catheter داخل الغشاء البروتوني المبطن لجدار البطن ، بحيث يستقر أحد أطراف القسطرة في التجويف البطني فيما يوصل الطرف الآخر خارج الجسم بأنبوب ينقسم إلى طرفين أحدهما موصل بمحلول الديلزة Dialysate والطرف الآخر موصل بمجرى التصريف .Drain ... حيث سيتدفق المحلول داخل التجويف البطني وهو الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى تغيرات فيزيائية للغشاء تسمح بتنقية الدم والسوائل الزائدة بطريقة غير مباشرة ، أيضاً بالإعتماد على ظاهرة الأنتشار وأختلاف التراكيز والضغط الأسموسي ، ويماثل ذلك عمل الكلية في الجسم حيث سيعمل غشاء البريتون عمل المنقي في منظومة الديلزة الدموية Haemodialysis System ولكن كمرشح طبيعي Natural Filter ، ويقوم المريض بتعليق محلول الديلزة ... تمتاز هذه الطريقة عن الديلزة الدموية بعدم حاجتها إلى تجهيزات تقنية معقدة ومكلفة ، مما سيؤثرسلباً على الدقة المرجوة فبها ، بالإضافة إلى سهولة أجرائها وإمكانية إقامتها في أماكن أقل تجهيزاً ويمكن لممرضة واحدة الإشراف على 15- 20 مريض في وقت واحد ….لكن تبقى مشكلة امكانية تعرض المريض للصابة بالألتهابات المعدية عالية جداً علاوة على فقدان المريض لنسبة مهمة من دمه في كل عملية ديلزة مما يستلزم تعويضها ... ولكن يلجأ إليها المرضى لما تتيحه من حرية للمريض بدلا من الالتزام بالزيارات المتكررة الأسبوعية لوحدات الغسيل الدموي ... يكتفي من خلالها المريض بالبقاء في المستشفى لمدة يوم واحد فقط أسبوعياً ... وكذلك فأن هذة الطريقة قد تمثل في بعض الأحيان الخيار الأفضل لمرضى الفشل الكلوي والمصابين ببعض الأمراض السريرية الأخرى ...

حالياً ... إستحدثت طريقة ثالثة تستخدم في بعض البلدان المتقدمة تسمى بالديلزة المنزلية - Home Dialysis ... حيث يقوم المريض بإجراء عملية الديلزة لنفسه وهو موجود داخل منزله ... مما سيؤثر بشكل إيجابي على حالته النفسية ... وعلى وفق المبدأ نفسه التي تعمل عليه منظومة الديلزة الدموية ... لكن هذا النوع سيعتمد بشكل كبير على المستوى الإجتماعي والثقافي والتعليمي للمجتمع ... مما أدى إلى محدودية إستخدامه في معظم البلدان النامية ...

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ...

م. حــســــــــــــــنـيـن العــــــراقــــــــــــــي


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (27 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخي حسنين على الاجابة الراقية و اتمنى من الله النصر لاخواننا المسلمين في العراق وفي كل مكان


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (27 أغسطس 2009)

الرابط مو شغال يقول ايرور ليش


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (28 أغسطس 2009)

أعتذر عن عدم عمل الرابط الموجود في الصفحة الأولى ... إليك الرابط التالي ... والذي أتمنى أن يفي بالمطلوب إن شاء الله

http://www.fileupyours.com/view/1655...l Kidney.pps

م. حــســــــــــنــيــن العـــراقـــــــــــــــي


----------



## مهندسة جادة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

اكثر من رائئئئئع
مشكوور


----------



## مريم شريف. (24 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## صلاح دراغمة (29 يوليو 2010)

اخي الحبيب المهندس حسنين رابط الموضوع لا يعمل الرجاء اعطاءنا رابط اخر كي نصل اليه 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (29 يوليو 2010)

أعتذر عن عدم عمل الرابط السابق ... إليك الرابط التالي ... والذي أتمنى أن يفي بالمطلوب إن شاء الله

http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/Artificial Kidney.pps


----------

